# My actualized collection



## BeepBeepImAJeep (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi guys,

my collection got a few updates:













From left top right:
Schanz, Hazenberg, Güde, Catcheside, Xerxes, Teruyasu Fujiwara, Hohenmoorer, Herder, Maserin, Kamo, CJA

Misono, Watanabe, Nguyen and Perceval

Hope you like it!


----------



## Anton (Aug 27, 2017)

that's a nice mix of good makers


----------



## brooksie967 (Aug 29, 2017)

That Xerxes though!


----------



## Wdestate (Aug 29, 2017)

Beautiful set


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 29, 2017)

Really nice...

I kind of want a Gude bread knife now.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Aug 30, 2017)

I love the Hazenberg.


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words 

It's a really nice one, Don!


----------



## Customfan (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice, nice, nice!


----------



## TheCaptain (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm loving that Hohenmoorer! Closeup shot and more info? I've not heard of him before.


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep (Sep 2, 2017)

It's a blacksmith from Germany, his name is Uli Hennicke. The knife is 190mm, C100Cr6 Steel with nice coffee Patina and oak handle. Geometrie is between laser and workhorse, i really like the knife.


----------

